
Entrepreneurs are largely born rather than made, research suggests. - amichail
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5049288.stm
======
Sam_Odio
Interesting. My personal experience definitely support's this. My brother's an
entrepreneur, my dad's an entrepreneur, and just about every uncle on my dad's
side is an entrepreneur.

------
jamongkad
Same thing my dad told me haha!

